# Die Glaskugel warnt vor Antarktisdialern



## littlebird's prompter (21 Juli 2005)

*to read with a twisted smile*

Während einer Recherche auf einer archivierten Seite eines Dialeranbieters aus Gibraltar fand ich zufällig auch eine nahezu komplette Archivkopie der Seiten eines paneuropäischen Lobbyverbandes der Mehrwertanbieter. Dort wird eine schweizerische Firma geführt, die als "alleiniger Vermittler für Emsat-Nummerierungen" bezeichnet wird. Da das interessant klingt, bin ich auf deren aktuelle Seiten gegangen und fand dort in den news Angebote für Routing in die Antarktis.


> • Emsat
> • Antartica
> • Italy Globastar 0088 - Our own exclusive terminations
> • Turks and Caicos
> ...


Wenn also demnächst antarktische Rechnungen auftauchen, werde ich ganz kühl berichten, welche Firma so 'was macht... Inzwischen würde mich mal die Vorwahl der Antarktis interessieren. Mal googlen gehen...

P.S.: Es ist NICHT die Traffic/Dialerfirma des Herrn Dan* A* aus Liechtenstein...
Näheres auf Anfrage...


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Juli 2005)

Der Firmenchef soll bis vor kurzem in der Führungsetage eines schweizerischen Fußballvereins zu finden gewesen sein (AC Lug***). Sein Jurastudium in Basel finanzierte wohl der Papa, u.a. Chef eines Schützenvereins dort.
Dieser wird auf der Seite einer US-Organisation vorgestellt, die sich als 





> “lobbying” arm of the National Rifle Association of America.


 bezeichnet... Über ein Waffennarrentreffen im schweizerischen Lugano wird dort mit so einem Quatsch berichtet wie 





> Delightful little children played around the castle during the shoot. A boy carried a plastic shotgun; a girl had a bow carved from a tree branch. People socialized, shot or watched the shooting, and enjoyed the Ticino sausages in the festival tent.


Vom EQ her befindet man sich wohl schon in der Antarktis...
(übrigens gibt es auch Nummern nach "Turks and Caicos(001649? +sat?)" im Angebot sowie Monserrat(001664?+sat?). Antarctica hat übrigens als Vorwahl 00672


----------



## TSCoreNinja (21 Juli 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Antarctica hat übrigens als Vorwahl 00672



Stimmt so nicht ganz, das sind die "Australian External Territories", also die australischen Antarktisstationen plus ein paar sonstige Erbsünden aus australiens Kolonialzeit wie Ost Timor.


Spannender ist dieser Eintrag hier, http://www.wtng.info/wtng-spe.html#Networks


> Global Networks Switzerland - Antarctic service +882 34
> Global Networks Switzerland was assigned country code +882 34 to operate in Antarctica. These numbers are distinct from the existing Antarctic access through +672 (Australian External Territories). +882 34 is now in service, although some carriers may still have not yet enabled access.
> 
> For clarification between +882 34 and +672, see Global Networks Switzerland announcement, 11 May 2004 via ITU.
> ...


Scheint so, als hätte da jemand vorausdenkend an Live-Chats mit Pinguinen gedacht


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Juli 2005)

was soll das auf deren Seite bedeuten?


> For any other queries, please contact us voice at +88234-700-6663** or +41-61-66663** or at antarctica<at>glob**.aq. or by fax at +88234-700-6663** or +41-61-66663**


 Offenbar ist es egal, ob man 004161-*** oder 0088234-*** nützt. Hat das was zu bedeuten oder haben die nur zufällig die gleiche Nummer gewählt, was kein Problem es, da den einheimischen Pinguinen ihre Nummer wurscht ist?

was ist dieses glob**.aq überhaupt für eine Seite? Der Pinguin, der die Seite laut Quelltext verfasst hat, hat den deutsch klingenden Namen Andr* F* (wie Spatz). Ach so, das ist der Chef des Ladens. Muss man gleich mal vormerken, als evtl. Ansprechpartner... im Falle des Falles...
(nach wie vor mit einem leichten Grinsen zu lesende Recherchegymnastik)


----------



## TSCoreNinja (21 Juli 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Offenbar ist es egal, ob man 004161-*** oder 0088234-*** nützt. Hat das was zu bedeuten oder haben die nur zufällig die gleiche Nummer gewählt, was kein Problem es, da den einheimischen Pinguinen ihre Nummer wurscht ist?


Nun ja, der Antrieb ist vermutlich mal wieder die Faulheit. Stell es Dir mal als grosse Telefonanlage mit zwei verschiedenen Kopfnummern vor. Die Durchwahlen bleiben trotzdem gleich (etliche Ministerien sind sowohl unter 0188 als auch unter 030/0228 Vorwahl zu erreichen, damit die Nummer nicht durch den Bonn/Berlin Umzug geändert werden müssen). Warum sollte man sich auch die Mühe machen, da neue Nummern auszudenken?


----------



## Anonymous (21 Juli 2005)

Ziemlich lustig ist es auch, nach einem Satz aus der Selbstbeschreibung der Schweizer zu googlen, z.B. "Italy Globastar 0088 - Our own exclusive terminations"
Da findet man dann noch postings in einem italienischen Forum und die passende Firma dazu - aus Wyoming, USA... Auch mal vormerken...


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Juli 2005)

Ich war gerade abgemeldet und wollte ein quote nachreichen 





> Ciao
> offriamo a webmaster di siti per adulti numeri internazionali o satellitari:
> • Emsat
> • Antartica
> ...


(posting vom 22. Mai 2005)
die schweizerische Firma ist die phonegrou*.ch


----------



## Anonymous (22 Juli 2005)

interessant... auf den Seiten der proton-enterprises (die den gleichen Werbetext verwendet wie die Schweizer), da wird als Kontakt einmal prot** angegeben (der auch die Werbung unterzeichnete) und dann ein "drspa*". Wenn man nach diesem namen googlet, findet man eine Seite, auf der eine Pornodomain in italienischer Sprache beworben wird (chat-er*****.org)
auf der Seite gibts Chats unter 0088.193 und jede Menge links... Die sind ziemlich unangenehm... Aber lustig, die Italiener...


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Juli 2005)

Ich monologisiere mal weiter (auch die beiden Gastpostings sind meine, ich habe gerade das Problem, dass eines meiner Aquariumstierchen meine Verbindung hin und wieder abschiesst und dann bin ich unerkannt unangemeldet...).
Diese Firma "Proton", die ihre (hauptsächlich) erotischen Programme anbietet und eben auch die Antarktisabrechnung, die bewirbt auch den Content einer Firma aus Uruguay
* Live Interactive S.R.L.
Wilson F. Aldunate 1342
Montevideo, Montevideo 11100*
Dort haben sie die ID "proton". 
Ich fand (noch) keine Dialer, aber Hinweise darauf, dass die Abrechnung etwas mit einer
*SysWebSoft S.R.L.
Wilson F. Aldunate 1342 ap 302
Montevideo 11000*
zu tun haben könnte (der Quelltext deutet so 'was an)

Diese Firmen hat man schon so mal gehört auf seinen weiten Reisen... Mal sehen, was da noch alles kommt... (gehostet ist die Firma aus Uruguay übrigens offenbar in Lettland, d.h., Lettland wird als "IP Home" angegeben)

P.S.: Ich wollte gerade einen der Uruguay-Dialer besorgen, aber ich fand nur das beigefügte, durchaus lustige pay-by-call-Fenster 
Auf der Seite GAB es aber Dialer, die meines Wissens in UK für Ärger gesorgt haben. Die ICSTIS ermittelte seinerzeit gegen eine spanische Firma. Muss aber schon 'ne Weile her sein, erstes Quartal 2004 oder so.

Im Februar 2005 wurden postings dieser Art von Frau A*M* (auch Mitglied des alten Mainpeanforums, 1 Beitrag, hihi, ID 352) in deutschen awm-Foren positioniert 





> Als wir es gesprochen haben, haben wir unsere Webseiten verbessert und zensiert. Ihr könnt es bei jeden von unseren Webseiten bestätigen. Wenn Ihr etwas noch verändern möchtest, könnt Ihr uns kontaktieren, damit wir Dir helfen können.


[...]
die agbs sind ja auch ein Knaller
http://www.spaca**.com/iterms.php

(0190-Nummer gehört in-telegence)


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 September 2005)

Diese uruguayanische Firma hat übrigens neuerdings einen deutschen Ansprechpartner, der sich in deutschen AWM-Foren Greifvogel nennt. Wer den kennt, soll ihn bitte lieb von mir grüssen. Er soll seinem Chef in Uruguay bitte ausrichten, dieser möge bitte den Eintrag im Handelsregister des US-Bundesstaates Arizona korrigieren. Dort ist der Name des Chefs nämlich FALSCH GESCHRIEBEN. Richtig schreibt sich der wohl so: Microsoft Corporation v. SysWebSoft S.R.L, s.a.  America Online Inc v. M*C*

Vielen Dank & pedantische Grüße
aka
(im Auftrag seiner Majestät)


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Juni 2009)

*AW: Die Glaskugel warnt vor Antarktisdialern*

Antarctica-Nummern ersetzen derzeit offenbar die EMSAT-Nummern bei dem andauernden internationalen Ping-Betrug, von dem offenbar Millionen Bürger aller Herren Länder betroffen sind.

Die Inhaber der Nummern erklärten ganz offen, dass solche Betrügereien kaum zu unterbinden seien, da der Traffic nicht kontrolliert werden könne. Der Traffic laufe über die nationalen Carrier und nicht über die Netzwerke der Satellitenanbieter.

Das bedeutet nichts weniger als dass die nationalen Carrier involviert sein müssten - oder es gibt noch eine ganz andre Variante: Hacking...

Man hört ja zur Zeit so manche Dinge über Hacker im Dienste des anderen Herren...


----------



## TSCoreNinja (1 Juni 2010)

*AW: Die Glaskugel warnt vor Antarktisdialern*

Neues von den Premiumgesprächen mit Pinguinen:
Mobile game trojan calls the South Pole  GamePron


> *Mobile game trojan calls the South Pole*
> Freeware games can actually cost you more money than their pay-to-play cousins, as mobile gamers in the UK have learned. A “booby-trapped” version of a popular Windows Mobile game has been sneakily spending their money while they sleep – by dialling phone numbers in the Antarctic behind their backs.
> Described as a “mobile version of the classic Counter-Strike“, the pirated title contains hidden code which has been silently ringing numbers in the Antarctic block, the Dominican Republic, Somalia and other premium locations, simple calls which cost roughly 5 euro (more than US$6) per minute from a UK mobile phone.
> ...


Ich frage mich, ob wir bei der zunehmenden Verbreitung von Smartphones in Zukunft mehr solcher Tricks sehen...


----------



## technofreak (1 Juni 2010)

*AW: Die Glaskugel warnt vor Antarktisdialern*



TSCoreNinja schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, ob wir bei der zunehmenden Verbreitung von Smartphones in Zukunft mehr solcher Tricks sehen...


Mit Sicherheit:  Je "intelligenter" die Handys werden und  je weiter sie sich von dem  Verständnis  der 
User  entfernen.    Außerdem ist Telekommunikationsbetrug  ja ohnehin eine rechtsfreie Zone, wie es hier  wieder vorexerziert wird: 
>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...0137-pings-sind-kein-betrug-3.html#post314532

Ist eine Entwicklung, die ich schon seit Jahren erwartet habe.


----------



## Heiko (1 Juni 2010)

*AW: Die Glaskugel warnt vor Antarktisdialern*



TSCoreNinja schrieb:


> Neues von den Premiumgesprächen mit Pinguinen:
> Mobile game trojan calls the South Pole  GamePron
> 
> Ich frage mich, ob wir bei der zunehmenden Verbreitung von Smartphones in Zukunft mehr solcher Tricks sehen...


Davon gehe ich fest aus.


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Juni 2010)

*AW: Die Glaskugel warnt vor Antarktisdialern*

Die Antarktisnummern sind aus einem einfachen Grund besonders interessant: Es gibt in wiederholten Fällen die ausdrückliche Erklärung des Inhabers dieser Nummern, dass es keinerlei Verträge darüber gibt, die eine Grundlage für irgendwelche Auszahlungen sein können. In sehr vielen Fällen laufen diese Anrufe niemals beim Nummerninhaber auf. Ähnlich äußerten sich ja bereits 2004 die Inhaber der Nummern, als die Emsat-Dialer en vogue waren. Früher gab es (wie zum Beispiel im Falle von Vanuatu) Verträge der örtlichen Telcos mit einem der in der Nähe sitzenden "Globalcarrier" (wie z.B. C&W). Nur manchmal haben die "Großen" in diesem Spiel versucht, die "Kleinen" übers Ohr zu hauen - und nur weil die "Kleinen" aufmuckten, hat man von diesem schmutzigen Spiel überhaupt jemals erfahren ("The Gilsan Case"). Die damals beteiligten Firmen und Personen sind nicht nur heute noch aktiv, sondern tauchen sogar genau mit solchen Antarktisnummern auch heute noch auf...

Auf die Frage, wie das Geld fließt, gab es eine deutliche Antwort:


> Someone pays for the call, yes. the CALLER. Who gets the money is easy to answer. Whomever who transports the call. So if you are in germany, most probably Deutsche telekom. Who keeps part of it and pays the next guy. etc. etc. That holds true for every call in the world.


Das bedeutet aber: Anders als es die Telekom damals 2004 darstellen wollte, kann man das Problem eben *NICHT* von den Nummernanbietern aus lösen, sondern nur *von der anderen Seite her*. Das gilt - und das bestätigen zum einen einige durchaus namhafte Anbieter solcher Nummern, das folgert aber zum anderen auch ganz deutlich aus diversen internationalen Gerichtsprotokollen bzw. aus Veröffentlichungen amerikanischer Behörden - ganz allgemein *für alle derartigen Fälle*.

Die Telekom hat (zumindest in Fällen, die Deutsche betreffen) das Geld in der Hand und die Lösung des Problems eben auch. Denn sie hat einen Vertrag mit A über Geldzahlungen an A. A wiederum kann Angaben machen über einen Vertrag mit B, und irgendwann landet man auf diesem Wege dort, wo das Geld landet und wo jemand einen Vertrag mit den Betrügern hat. Man tut immer so, als wüsste man bereits, dass da am Ende anonyme Gauner sitzen. In sehr vielen Fällen ist das aber nicht das Problem: Die Staatsanwaltschaft Osnabrück konnte ja auch die beteiligten Personen identifizieren, obwohl ein Libanese als Strohmann eingesetzt wurde. Es geht schon - und wir haben das hier oft genug durchexerziert.

Zurück zu den Antarktisnummern: Der Inhaber dieser Nummern hat ganz klar zum Ausdruck gebracht, dass man sich sehr wundern würde, welche großen europäischen Unternehmen bei diesem Spiel die Finger drin haben... Er wurde sogar konkret, aber das darf ich hier nicht zitieren...

Keiner dieser Anrufe hat jemals das Antarcticanetz erreicht. Das wurde übrigens auch ggü. der Internationalen Telefonbehörde ITU erklärt. Die Lösung des Problems liegt in Europa: In Holland, Belgien, UK oder eben in Deutschland muß man anfangen, um die Sache zu klären. Belgien wäre übrigens besonders interessant... aber ich darf ja hier ... keine-personen-nennen (Kleiner [email protected]).


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Glaskugel warnt vor Antarktisdialern*

--edit steht ja alles schon hier--
sorry, na macht nichts, schließlich grabe ich solche Sachen NIEMALS zufällig aus 

April 2010

"I have been in contact with a researcher in the beginning of this week who has found this number in a Windows Mobile game which included such a scam. We take this very seriously.
Its however difficult to figure out who abuses our number range as that number is not implemented or routed us but shortcut somewhere else by a unknown 3rd party.
We are about to inform mobile operators accordingly to block this specific number."

Jaja, blocken - und gut ist's.
Aber das Problem an sich wird nie angegangen. In Deutschland hatte mcn-tele ganz offenbar Verträge über Naurunummern mit Mediatel. Interessiert keinen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Glaskugel warnt vor Antarktisdialern*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Die Telekom hat (zumindest in Fällen, die Deutsche betreffen) das Geld in der Hand und die Lösung des Problems eben auch. Denn sie hat einen Vertrag mit A über Geldzahlungen an A. A wiederum kann Angaben machen über einen Vertrag mit B, und irgendwann landet man auf diesem Wege dort, wo das Geld landet und wo jemand einen Vertrag mit den Betrügern hat. Man tut immer so, als wüsste man bereits, dass da am Ende anonyme Gauner sitzen. In sehr vielen Fällen ist das aber nicht das Problem: Die Staatsanwaltschaft Osnabrück konnte ja auch die beteiligten Personen identifizieren, obwohl ein Libanese als Strohmann eingesetzt wurde. Es geht schon - und wir haben das hier oft genug durchexerziert.


Da muß ich die Telekom vielleicht etwas in Schutz nehmen: Wenn man sich die Archive ansieht, hatten viele der Anbieter von solchen weit-weit-weg-Nummern Verträge mit kleineren deutschen Carriern. Das war z.B. mal die Kölner QSC (z.B. bei Bellcall aus Düsseldorf/Gibraltar) oder eben z.B. mal mcn-tele (z.B. Nauru/Mediatel).

Wieviel A*W* davon wusste, weiß nur er selbst. Man hat das Thema unter dem Teppich gehalten. Unverständlich, eigentlich. Aus mehreren Gründen. Oder eben doch, aus einem Grund: Geld stinkt nicht!

Die ITU schweigt weiter, BSI & BnetzA sowieso.


----------

